# 1942 Elgin Lightweight '' Victory'' Roadster



## HUFFMANBILL (Jul 16, 2018)

I thought someone may like to see some pictures that I took this past May of my Columbia built 1942 Elgin Lightweight ''Victory'' Roadster.  The pics were taken at the Military Vehicle Rally at Ripken Stadium, Aberdeen, MD.  I love the simplicity and style of these WWII Lightweight Civilian Defense Bicycles.  I own several of these, Elgin, Columbia, Schwinn and Huffman, but this is the only one that has those cool curvy front and rear fender braces.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## RattyMatt (Jul 20, 2018)

Lovely!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 20, 2018)

Is that a Westfield-built frame with pencil stays? Neat bikes.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 20, 2018)

nice


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Aug 20, 2018)

SirMike1983 said:


> Is that a Westfield-built frame with pencil stays? Neat bikes.



Yes, the frame was produced by Westfield Manufacturing Co., for Sears, during March 1942 ( Frame date code is J3 ).  Serial # G53334. ( From late 1941 - 1944 Westfield  serial # prefix letter was G ).


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 20, 2018)

Very cool machine!’


----------



## Jon Olson (Aug 21, 2018)

What size are your rims and tires? I just picked up a Columbia with 27x1.50 that is a H8 1941.


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Aug 22, 2018)

The rim and tire size on the Elgin are 26x1.375.  I also have a Columbia ''Sports Tourist'' with a Frame code of H 12 ( Dec. 1941 ) Pearl Harbor month.  The serial number dates to early 1942. The rim/tire size also 26x1.375. 

Regards,
Bill


----------



## HARPO (Aug 23, 2018)

Here's my girls Columbia Sports Tourist...original right down to the WAR TIRE marking on the tires.


----------



## Jon Olson (Aug 25, 2018)

HARPO said:


> Here's my girls Columbia Sports Tourist...original right down to the WAR TIRE marking on the tires.
> 
> View attachment 857077
> 
> View attachment 857078



What is your tire size? I can’ t seem to find pre war tires that are 27x1.50 or 27x1 1/2.  This is the size on my 1941(H-8)
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## HARPO (Aug 26, 2018)

Jon Olson said:


> What is your tire size? I can’ t seem to find pre war tires that are 27x1.50 or 27x1 1/2.  This is the size on my 1941(H-8)
> Thanks,
> Jon




Tire is the original GOOD YEAR, size is 26 x 1.375. Never thought to even look, and I've had this bike for probably at least 15 years. It's just been standing with the rest of my older bikes that don't get ridden...just looked at and dusted, lol.

fred


----------



## s1b (Nov 21, 2018)

I had a wartime Columbia lightweight blackout. Sold 5ish years ago. Still kicking myself.


----------



## HARPO (Nov 22, 2018)

@s1b You can't keep them all. At least that's what I keep trying to tell myself every time I look back and lament on one I should have kept.


----------



## s1b (Nov 22, 2018)

HARPO said:


> @s1b You can't keep them all. At least that's what I keep trying to tell myself every time I look back and lament on one I should have kept.



So true. I don't the same with the old cars I've had and antique trains.


----------



## slowride (Nov 22, 2018)

Beautiful bikes! I noticed none of the bikes have chain guards. Was this to save steel for the war effort?


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Nov 22, 2018)

slowride said:


> Beautiful bikes! I noticed none of the bikes have chain guards. Was this to save steel for the war effort?



Yes, the bikes that were sold after July 1, 1942 came without chain guards, kickstands and once prewar stocks were depleted head badges.  Also, most of these bikes had little to no chrome to save on the substrate metals used to fuse the chrome to the steel.  Of course this was all to save steel for the war effort and the result was a very slim lined minimalist  bike.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 23, 2018)

brass for headbadges definitely had other uses


----------

